# Help -puppy shaking when he breathes



## Debz88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everyone

I have a four month old boxer puppy. We have had some problems with finding a food that he will eat so he's not as big as he should be. We took him to the vet who said he seemed healthy just needs to be bigger. 

He's now on Jameswellbeloved kibble mixed with raw mince meat which seems to be going ok (only started him on this earlier this week). 

I'm a little concerned that sometimes he shakes when he breathes in -it almost looks painful for him. He doesn't do it all the time so I don't know if it is sometimes the position he is sitting or lying in. He is also a little lethargic although I wonder if that has something to do with him not eating as much as he should. I wonder if it is all connected to that? 

I'm not sure whether to try and build him up on the new food and see how that goes first or take him to the vet because of the breathing thing? Although chances are he wouldn't shudder while he's at the vet!

Has anyone had any similar problems? He's our first dog and we just want to do everything right by him! I'd hate to think that he is in any sort of pain 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

How long since the last vet visit? If it was a while ago I'd be taking him back so the vet can listen to his breathing to rule out any serious problem.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Can't help generally but in regards to...



Debz88 said:


> I'm not sure whether to try and build him up on the new food and see how that goes first or take him to the vet because of the breathing thing? Although chances are he wouldn't shudder while he's at the vet!


Any chance you can video it using a mobile or something? Then if he doesn't do it at the vet you can show what it looks like.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Debz88 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I have a four month old boxer puppy. We have had some problems with finding a food that he will eat so he's not as big as he should be. We took him to the vet who said he seemed healthy just needs to be bigger.
> 
> ...


It may or may not be connected in anyway to his problem, but as Boxers are one of the Brachycephalic breeds which means shortened head, they can have something whats known as Brachycephalic upper airway syndrome. It is caused by a congenital/conformation problems that can occur in these breeds.
There can be different areas causing the problem or in some it may be a combnaton of areas.

They can have something called stenotic Nares which just means narrower or smaller nostrils so the air flow in can be restricted because of this.

They can also have something called elongated soft palet. the soft pallet tissue in the roof of the mouth is overlong to the length/depth of the mouth so the overlong bit can flap across the back of the throat at times, partially blocking off the airway here and there.

Often Brachycephalic dogs will breath more through their mouths then their noses because of the problem or most of the time.

Ive managed to find you a link that explains it more fully and in better detail so you can read up on it more and see if you think it may be part of the problems he has sometimes.

Brachycephalic Airway Syndrome in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals


----------



## Debz88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Good idea about the videoing I will see if does it again today.

Thanks for link about the shortened head too but he doesn't seem to breath through his mouth and he doesn't snore or snort so I'm not sure. But something to keep in mind.

The last vet visit was a week and a half ago that's why I'm reluctant to rush him back. I don't know whether to keep an eye on him for another week or so?

He also didn't touch his food this morning which is strange. I'm at a loss as to what's best!


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

I have just switched mine to raw food,i did a lot of research and read somewhere that you shouldnt feed kibble and raw at the same time something to do with digestion,probably not connected to your problem but its worth trying feeding kibble at a different time.Hope hes back to normal soon they are such a worry sometimes.Good luck


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tilldob said:


> I have just switched mine to raw food,i did a lot of research and read somewhere that you shouldnt feed kibble and raw at the same time something to do with digestion,probably not connected to your problem but its worth trying feeding kibble at a different time.Hope hes back to normal soon they are such a worry sometimes.Good luck


I have read this too....raw and dry have different digestion rates which can cause problems although I'm not sure that they're anything like this. If you are going to do it, it needs to be one meal of raw and one of kibble, I believe.


----------

